
Chrome 58: Support for commonName matching in Certificates (removed) - cstuder
https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/4981025180483584
======
cstuder
Discussion:
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/securit...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/security-
dev/IGT2fLJrAeo/csf_1Rh1AwAJ)

It breaks a lot of self generated certificates, especially since Microsoft
recommends not setting the SAN extension. ([https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ff625722%28v=ws....](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ff625722%28v=ws.10%29.aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396))

